# steepest skiable slope



## bmunk (Oct 4, 2005)

A buddy and I disagree on what the steepest skiable slope is. I googled the subject and came up with a "bona-fide" runs that "measures" 83 degrees in Alberta. The same post said Corbet's Couloir was 60 degrees. I lived in Jackson for 5 years and while I never measured the slope angle of Corbet's I have trouble believing it is 60 degrees (plus there are a number of significantly steeper slopes at Jackson, Alta 0 and the Expert Chutes comes to mind). I also read that snow does not stick well, if at all to slopes greater than 60 degrees in the northern hemisphere. Does anyone have some better information on this subject?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

People ski in the 50-60degree slope range all the time. Once you get over 60% it gets tougher, I think at around 70degrees that if you are standing straight up your elbow is touching the slope above you, thus making turns very difficult.

The stats you mentioned probably refer to grade, or %slope, rather than degrees. There is no 80degree ski run at a ski area. Yeah, Corbet's is definitely not over about 40degrees in the chute, the entrance is steep, obviously, but most of the steeps at Jackson are in the 40-50degree range. 

Check out http://www.skiingmag.com/skiing/ask_drflake/article/0,12910,1117389,00.html, which explains the difference b/t degree of steepness and grade.


----------

